# Hello from Cleveland,Ohio!



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Barbara! The self-doubt is a natural apprehension.
The folks here will help ease that as you ask questions.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard Barbara! Nice to see yet another Clevelander joining the group. I grew up on the east side, Mayfield Heights. 

As you get some inspection time under your belt, and you begin to see what you've read about unfolding in front of you, your confidence will build and you will notice your anxiety begin to melt away. Relax and have fun, it's a great hobby.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I'm originally from Avon.


----------



## Barbara (May 13, 2009)

*Morning*

Hello Dan
If you haven't been back in a while you should see Avon now. It's grown tremendously. Some old timers hate the change but the new folk love it! 
It's a very nice community!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Barbra,
Its been several years. My last time back was probably in the early 90's & I got lost. Our house still had at least 2x2 miles in the back yard undeveloped. 
You've found a good place for information here. My wife & I just started this year but have been on this site reading at least a year. 
Good Luck,
Dan


----------

